

Ask HN: Check out my Canvas based multiplayer Maze - dougp

http://www.graphitimaze.com/
I have been working on this for way too long in my free time and I need some outside feedback.  I have tested it in Firefox, Safari, and Opera. Let me know what you think.
======
dougp
I see you guys running all over the place. Give me some feedback. Is drawing
intuitive? Do you wish you could customize your character?

